# Will they be ok?



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm cleaning out the girls pen! Will the be fine outside in the pen without being able to get inside for a night or 2? They'll have water and food of course! And it's not supposed to rain!


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Not sure where you are and what weather is like, but when it's cooler out and the flies are gone, the girls will sleep outside versus inside all winter long. As long as you have a good fence and somewhere for them to get off the ground - mine have wooden platforms - I'd think they'd be just fine.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

My boys are sleeping outside under a kids playhouse. I'm sure your girls will be fine for a couple nights.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Minnesota! Weather's nice so.. I'm sure they'll be fine it's just for a day or so so I can get the inside cleaned... I had to screw up a board to lock them outside today so...


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

My goats prefer to sleep out under the stars year round… as long as no precipitation 😅


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yup my goats sleep outside by choice most times as well


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Same! Mine detest sleeping inside. They are kinda a creature of habit and like to sleep in the same spot every night (which makes night time kidding checks awesome lol) so they might be a little upset about it but will be just fine


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Well their just fine    going to tackle some more! I let it get too thick this time so it's a pain!


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

My goat sleeps on my bed under a fuzzy blanket. She’s a house goat and is spoiled. I think she’s afraid of the dark too 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, they will be ok , unless you have coyotes or others around with no LGD’s.


----------

